# Suche ein bestimmtes altes online pc spiel aus meiner kindheit



## Sophiethecat (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo ihr lieben,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
Ich suche ein PC Spiel was ich in meiner Kindheit auf meinem aller ersten PC gespielt hatte ungefähr um das Jahr 2007/2008hrrum.

Ich kann mich leider nur vereinzelt an paar Sachen erinnern. Ich weiß dass es ein online Spiel in einer Art open world ging, ähnlich wie pokemon hat man eine anime figur/Tier dass man leveln kann. Man kann auch wussten und sich so hochleveln. 
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher dass das Spiel den selben Namen hatte wie die Stadt in der es spielte. Irgendwas mit Star... starcity..? Man konnte auch mit anderen chatten und ich meine auch gegen andere Monster kämpfen.

Bitte helft mir, das würde meine Kindheit zurückholen


----------

